# pipe handling tool



## Minga

"use a pipe handling tool if the corousel needs to be filled. Make sure the safetey clips are in place. Never ride the rotary head for any reason !¡!¡¡!"
a ver si lo que traduje está bien y escucho ofertas por supueeeEEEsto 

utilice una herramienta para el manejo de tuberías si el carousel (carro?? carrete???) necesita ser llenado.  Asegúrese que los clips (ganchos) de seguridad estén en su lugar.  Nunca se suba a la cabeza giratoria por ningún motivo!!!¡!!¡!"

Gracias! espero sugerencias y comentarios o los laureles también por qué no... 

Minga


----------



## lpfr

Me parece comprender que el "carousel" es un dispositivo (tal vez una cinta transportadora) que sirva a alimentar algo (¿la perforadora de antes?) en tubos, tal vez a medida que el taladro penetra en la piedra. No puedo determinar si se trata de una "cinta transportadora" o de un "carrusel".
  En mi fantasía me lo imagino como una especie de barrilete de revolver con tubos en logar de balas y que gira cada vez que hay que añadir un pedazo de tubo. En ese caso se trata de un "carrusel".

Y creo que esa sería la "cabeza giratoria" sobre la cual no hay que subir.


----------



## troy73

es en el contexto de la industria petrolera?..o de cual?


----------



## Minga

es el mismo manual, si.... 
es para minería pero supongo que son las mismas perforadoras que para petróleo


----------



## lpfr

Por lo que dices, no me parece que los huecos sean verticales como para el petróleo sino horizontales ("ride the rotary head"). Por otra parte, en los pozos de petróleo los tubos no se ponen en un carrusel sino que están tenidos verticalmente "al granel" al lado del taladro.
  Otra diferencia es que esa funciona al aire comprimido. En el petróleo, son motores eléctricos y bombas de lodo.


----------



## Minga

so? 
what´s a pipe handling tool............... ?


----------



## jalibusa

Es una herramienta de (mover?) (manejar?) tubos ( herramienta portatubos?); "carusel" no dice nada a mis oídos criollos, tal vez se entienda mejor "cargador de tubos" o "almacenador de tubos" porque de eso se trata.
"No se suba al cabezal giratorio mientas esté en movimiento".
Es "tubos" la palabra correcta? no sería "caños?.


----------



## Minga

uuhhh...   I dunno Jalibbbb    tubo me parece menos "plancha" que ñoca... tema de "estilo" y por supuesto debe estar mal  es mi oido femenino vio.. 
decime si está mal
el resto LUJETE


----------



## lpfr

jalibusa said:


> "No se suba al cabezal giratorio mientas esté en movimiento".


  Cuando está en movimiento hay poco riesgo que un imbecil se suba. El problema es que se suba cuando no está en movimiento y que se ponga en movimiento una vez que se subió.
  La instrucción de no subirse por ningún motivo es la correcta.


----------



## Minga

jjjajjJAJJAJAJJAJJAJJjjjjjja 
me muero!!!
tal cual pero vio donde manda capitán!!!...


----------



## jalibusa

"Ride" no significa _subirse_ sino _"estar sobre algo que se mueve",_ sea un animal, una bicicleta o un cabezal giratorio. La prohibición casi bíblica de subirse al cabezal por motivo alguno seguramente va a interferir con tareas de ensamblaje y mantenimiento en el cabezal y sus alrededores. Por otro lado, las plataformas de perforación evitan escrupulosamente dar trabajo a imbéciles, se les encuentra más a menudo en tierra firme.


----------



## Minga

jjjjjajajajjajajaja
igual se ve que HAY que ponerlo porque siempre hay un Rogelio que se salteó la página 3 y iiuuujjuuuu   !!!


----------



## psicutrinius

Sí, claro. No en vano "foolproofing" es una rama de la ergonomía poco reconocida, pero vital y que, naturalmente, se ocupa de evitar que los imbéciles (que como dice lpfr, haberlos, haylos...) cometan imbecilidades.

Ah como dice lpfr, "to ride" no es "subirse" ("trepar"):

ride  –verb (used without object)

1.to sit on and manage a horse or other animal in motion; be carried on the back of an animal. 2.to be borne along on or in a vehicle or other kind of conveyance.

(www.dictionary.com)

Es decir, estar montado en vehículo o animal EN MOVIMIENTO


----------



## Minga

JJJJjajjajjJJA
creéme que los que escribieron el manual se imaginan SOLO al caballo...
y HOLA MI AMIGO PSICU !!!   Long time no seeeeeee


----------



## Kibramoa

Aquí hay unas fotos. Parece una herramienta porta-tubería --aunque sé que ese no es el nombre "oficial" -no puede ser tan fácil. A lo mejor con la foto alguien reconoce este objeto y nos da el nombre.


----------



## Minga

ai ojalá!!!! porque necesito el nombre técnico 
gracias Kibramoa!!!


----------

